# If you were a mod/admin on this forum, what would you do?



## Shortey (Mar 25, 2011)

Made this thread because of boredom.

I would ban a lot of people.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2011)

Moderate.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd get rid of spoilers in signa-- oh wait.


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd act as a regular member, afraid to start abusing my new power


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 25, 2011)

Same as Edward. I wouldn't become a dictator-like ass.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 25, 2011)

Seriously? :O I'd be all like


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, if I was given full control I'd probably remove the profanity filter and change a few rules.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 25, 2011)

Moderate... that's what your supposed to do.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Actually, if I was given full control I'd probably remove the profanity filter and change a few rules.


 
Which would REALLY improve the quality of this forum's content, i'm sure.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I'd give people infractions/bans/postdeletes for being really dumb, but also try to decrease flaming of stupidity on the forum with similar measures. If the mods are on top of something there's no real need to flame people for it.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2011)

iasimp1997 said:


> Which would REALLY improve the quality of this forum's content, i'm sure.


 
Personally, I feel like it stunts my expression.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2011)

If I were a regular member, I would use the report button when I see something that breaks the rules, rather than respond to it then complain loudly about it later.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 25, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> If I were a regular member, I would use the report button when I see something that breaks the rules, rather than respond to it then complain loudly about it later.


 The "What would you do if you were a regular member" thread is that way. -->


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 25, 2011)

I would permaban everyone. inb4igetbanned


----------



## qqwref (Mar 25, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> If I were a regular member, I would use the report button when I see something that breaks the rules, rather than respond to it then complain loudly about it later.


Is "being really dumb" worthy of reporting? Or should we just flame it?


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 25, 2011)

I would add new measures to the site which would prevent noobs with 0 posts to start random threads.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 25, 2011)

I would do ^


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 25, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Actually, if I was given full control I'd probably remove the profanity filter and change a few rules.


 
You should be more specific on the rules you would want to change. Perhaps some of your changes can be implemented, depending on what it is and whether the administrators agree.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2011)

Remove 1b and 1c. Admins won't agree.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would at least create a minimum-post requirement for creating new threads. (Except for member introductions)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2011)

The minimum post count has been discussed previously. The main idea as to why it was not implemented was that there are many people who merely lurk this forum. Their ideas may not be able to be heard as easily, if at all, if we add this. Some may not care enough to share their, what could be, great ideas if they had to go through an introductory period.


----------



## JyH (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd do Alot of stuff...


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 25, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Remove 1b and 1c. Admins won't agree.


 
Now, how would those changes improve the forum or community discussion in general? I am not being sarcastic here, but quite serious. If you want changes implemented, then try to be persuasive about how those changes would improve things. If you've already made posts arguing your stance, then I at least have not seen them. Provide a link, or type out your reasons in this thread. Simply saying that the admins won't agree would pretty much guarantee that the admins won't agree.

I have a few questions, again in all seriousness, about removing these rules:

As to removing 1b: How would this improve (or not change) the quality of discussion on the forum as a whole? By as a whole, I mean for most people the change should be at least no worse than it is now. If this change were implemented I can see new members occasionally being flamed with phrases like "f*ck your stupid thread. Eat sh*t and die you f*cking noob, gtfo"

If you think I am exaggerating to the extreme with this comment then you are kidding yourself. Mods already delete posts that are very similar to this tone in flame threads on the forum. I don't see how this would improve the quality of discussion on this forum. And yes, I am aware that I have broken rule 1b with this very post. I am fully deserving of an infraction, and should receive one from the other moderators. However, I am doing this purposefully to illustrate my point.

If you have a persuasive argument, I will certainly listen to it. However, at the moment I disagree that removing rule 1b would be a useful change for the forum.

As to removing rule 1c:
How does this improve the quality of discussion on the forum (or at least not make it worse than it is now)? I can understand the counterpoint that this is information that people discuss anyway, so why not allow it on the forum here? However, what about sponsors who donate to speedsolving.com? It costs money to run this site, and even if the quality of discussion is improved by allowing people to discuss knock-offs, this will mean that members would need to donate more money to offset any lost income from advertisements and sponsors who do not wish to advertise their products on a site that promotes (or does not dissuade) knock-off producers. If you would be willing to host a quarterly or semi-annual fund-drive to help offset any lost income, then I imagine the admins would be more receptive to your idea.

Don't be so defeatist. If an idea is important to you, then come up with a solution for how to implement that idea. Start by presenting that solution to the admins, if nothing else. It's better than just accepting the fact that the "Admins won't agree."


----------



## Athefre (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the mods should get suits, briefcases, and their own cubicles to match their new authority and personality.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> I'd do Alot of stuff...


----------



## maggot (Mar 25, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> The minimum post count has been discussed previously. The main idea as to why it was not implemented was that there are many people who merely lurk this forum. Their ideas may not be able to be heard as easily, if at all, if we add this. Some may not care enough to share their, what could be, great ideas if they had to go through an introductory period.


 

There are those people, however, they don't necessarily need to post a thread to be heard. Also, the current events on this forum might entitle this to be reconsidered... seriously... 


What I would do as a mod is heavily regulate the creation of new threads to be approved by mod. It would cause a lot of headaches, but at the same time, it would eliminate "what cube should I get thread" or what about x threads (where x is a topic which has already been discussed in detail and is a lack of googling or could be discussed in the one question thread)

Also, id sticky more threads and test the ability to google facts during member registration. Some people feel this should not be regulated and we should stay an open community, which I agree to an extent, but I believe the quality of the content lately has really dropped, much to new members who go about things the wrong way. Even if they cannot google, they could ask for reference in oqoa thread for directiom but instead we see 5 new clutter threads...


----------



## shelley (Mar 25, 2011)

Lurk. Check reported posts queue. Delete rule-breaking posts. Exercise the banhammer arm every once in a while. Change thread titles to be more appropriate. Mess around with poll options in Off-Topic threads.

Oh wait.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 25, 2011)

lol shelley.

EDIT: woah shelley I just realized that your WCA ID says "4chan"! Coincidence?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2011)

I would probably be more lax on the swearing rules (I don't think that the mods are very anal about this anyway, but I'd be even less concerned with it than they currently are). I would, however, want higher standards of usefulness for posts. I think we should expect more than 50 % of someone's posts to be legitimately useful, and not just _avoiding_ breaking rules.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 25, 2011)

There's a quite popular game called League of Legends, and their official forums are quite stringent.
People get routinely banned for just asking semi-stupid questions. 

That would be fun to do. However, I think the current moderation does well though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 25, 2011)

Ban people who really act like ********

Therefore, Shortey and some others would probably be banned a lot.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Now, how would those changes improve the forum or community discussion in general? I am not being sarcastic here, but quite serious.



The changes don't have to /improve/ the forum. As long as they're *not detrimental* to the discussion the argument can be made that it is a perfectly valid rulechange.



cmhardw said:


> If you want changes implemented, then try to be persuasive about how those changes would improve things. If you've already made posts arguing your stance, then I at least have not seen them. Provide a link, or type out your reasons in this thread. Simply saying that the admins won't agree would pretty much guarantee that the admins won't agree.



I haven't elaborated on them yet, but I will. You should know that I'm not on a crusade to have these changes implemented, simply that these are the changes I would make. I'm happy for them to stay as they are, too.



cmhardw said:


> As to removing 1b: How would this improve (or not change) the quality of discussion on the forum as a whole? By as a whole, I mean for most people the change should be at least no worse than it is now. If this change were implemented I can see a new members being flamed with phrases like "f*ck your stupid thread. Eat sh*t and die you f*cking noob, gtfo"



People can be flamed just as powerfully without having to resort to being profane. 

Alternatively, swearing doesn't have to be used as an attack. FRUR'U'F' is a Y-Perm, bitᴄhes!

We used to have a swearing filter on IRC too, but we removed it because it was fᴜcking annoying.



cmhardw said:


> If you think I am exaggerating to the extreme with this comment then you are kidding yourself. Mods already delete posts that are very similar to this tone in flame threads on the forum.



I don't. Those should be deleted.



cmhardw said:


> I don't see how this would improve the quality of discussion on this forum.



Sometimes I will type something out that contains banned words. Often I will have to paraphrase this into something else, as simply replacing the word doesn't seem to work. It's about expressing yourself.

However, anyone who abuses these words should have relevant action taken against them.

There is middle ground to be found, but there's no point in getting someone to waste time implementing something just so someone can say fᴜck.

I've sworn a few times in this post, and none of these uses were malicious. Language can be used responsibly.



cmhardw said:


> As to removing rule 1c:
> How does this improve the quality of discussion on the forum (or at least not make it worse than it is now)? I can understand the counterpoint that this is information that people discuss anyway, so why not allow it on the forum here?



The improvement should be obvious. Ability to freely discuss all types of cube make.



cmhardw said:


> However, what about sponsors who donate to speedsolving.com? It costs money to run this site, and even if the quality of discussion is improved by allowing people to discuss knock-offs, this will mean that members would need to donate more money to offset any lost income from advertisements and sponsors who do not wish to advertise their products on a site that promotes (or does not dissuade) knock-off producers. If you would be willing to host a quarterly or semi-annual fund-drive to help offset any lost income, then I imagine the admins would be more receptive to your idea.



As far as I know, VCubes don't advertise on this site. (idk, I use adblock) KO discussion wouldn't hurt advertising. Why would Lightake be annoyed that people were discussing knock offs? They sell them! Also, since the whole Guhong vs V Cubes fiasco went down I think the KO thing is much less of an issue these days.



cmhardw said:


> Don't be so defeatist. If an idea is important to you, then come up with a solution for how to implement that idea. Start by presenting that solution to the admins, if nothing else. It's better than just accepting the fact that the "Admins won't agree."



Honestly, it's not that important to me. If I had the power to make those changes myself, I would - but I'm not going to make the effort to force someone to make a decision that they do not wish to make.


----------



## CubeLTD (Mar 25, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> The changes don't have to /improve/ the forum. As long as they're *not detrimental* to the discussion the argument can be made that it is a perfectly valid rulechange.
> 
> 1.So the change won't improve or deteriorate the forum.
> 2. Which means it does nothing.
> ...


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> 1.So the change won't improve or deteriorate the forum.



Where is this stated?



CubeLTD said:


> 2. Which means it does nothing.



Just because something doesn't improve or deteriorate something doesn't mean it does nothing.



CubeLTD said:


> 3. Something that does nothing= pointless.
> 4. And pointless things aren't needed.



You are bad at thinking.


----------



## CubeLTD (Mar 25, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Where is this stated?
> 
> You stating that the rule don't have to improve the forum. And do you want rules that harm the forum? Dont think so.. so were talking about rules that doesn't improve or harm the forums.
> 
> ...



^. That is an example of unnecessary+pointless, and not to mention rude.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2011)

Yet, correct.

>


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2011)

Ban people who call me chipmunk.
Ban anyone who disagrees.
(No, I'd be sensible )


----------



## aronpm (Mar 25, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Now, how would those changes improve the forum or community discussion in general? I am not being sarcastic here, but quite serious. If you want changes implemented, then try to be persuasive about how those changes would improve things. If you've already made posts arguing your stance, then I at least have not seen them. Provide a link, or type out your reasons in this thread. Simply saying that the admins won't agree would pretty much guarantee that the admins won't agree.


 
I think he really just wants to make a thread to post some gay porn.


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2011)

I would abuse my powers to make lots of pointless arguments with noobs.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 25, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> 1. So the change won't improve or deteriorate the forum.
> 2. Which means it does nothing.


Kirjava's proposing a rule change that would (a) allow more freedom of discussion, and (b) not have negative effects on discussion quality. The point is that more freedom is always good, unless it makes the forum worse.

PS: About the KO thing, I'd be interested to know if a non-negligible amount of money (let's say, $1 per month) is actually made due to advertisements from SevenTowns and V-Cubes combined. If there is, I support allowing no discussion of knockoffs. If there is not, I don't see any reason to disallow that discussion.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 25, 2011)

It seems to me that "Offensive" language can be used in a way that helps describe something, or to stress a word.

The context Chris used offensive language was in a derogatory way (with or without the offensive language it is derogatory)

The way Kirjava used offensive language was in a way to describe or express himself.

In both cases they where expressive however the context Chris used it in was as again stated derogatory.

Just my opinion.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2011)

It should absolutely be context which determines the offensiveness of something. However a big reason as to why profanity is generally not allowed is because SS strives to be a family friendly environment. Parents who monitor their children's internet usage often do not like profanity being shown to their child, regardless of the context.


----------



## maggot (Mar 25, 2011)

this i agree with patrick. although the internet is a much scarier place than say a sentence enhancer on a speedsolving forum. dont be so naive lol. 

about the KO, i think it is ok to talk about the KO cubes, but as far as reccomendation. . . people can say what they want about KO, talk about the quality and compare to its original. but i think within the same post, they should mention support the original design and designer. i think the vast majority of us would agree (to people who have both vcube and KO cubes) that the vcubes are of superior quality. only problem is non adjustable (fix with mod), annoying clicking mechs, and long break in periods. i hate seeing threads like "i have a GH5x5 and it is the best, my vcube sucks" (cough phoenixdeath) they obviously dont have a clue what a good puzzle is. .. but w/e. if in fact there comes a KO puzzle with superior quality to a vcube, i wouldnt object to talking about its design and so forth. this is a speedsolving forum. we do whatever is necessary to get faster and better puzzles and times. vcube is a business (and they made it very evident with guhong incedent) and they will do what is necessary to keep their business alive. talking about KO is not going to hurt them. at least not for now.


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2011)

maggot said:


> this i agree with patrick. although the internet is a much scarier place than say a sentence enhancer on a speedsolving forum. dont be so naive lol.
> 
> about the KO, i think it is ok to talk about the KO cubes, but as far as reccomendation. . . people can say what they want about KO, talk about the quality and compare to its original. but i think within the same post, they should mention support the original design and designer. i think the vast majority of us would agree (to people who have both vcube and KO cubes) that the vcubes are of superior quality. only problem is non adjustable (fix with mod), annoying clicking mechs, and long break in periods. i hate seeing threads like "i have a GH5x5 and it is the best, my vcube sucks" *(cough phoenixdeath)* they obviously dont have a clue what a good puzzle is. .. but w/e. if in fact there comes a KO puzzle with superior quality to a vcube, i wouldnt object to talking about its design and so forth. this is a speedsolving forum. we do whatever is necessary to get faster and better puzzles and times. vcube is a business (and they made it very evident with guhong incedent) and they will do what is necessary to keep their business alive. talking about KO is not going to hurt them. at least not for now.



Why you call him out like that? You totally insulted him, not only about his thread, but also said that he doesn't know what a good puzzle is. That was oddly rude and a bit mean bro. And you also called Patrick naive. wtf? He knows what he's talking about. 

I also disagree with your post though.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know if maggot was totally out of line... it's fair of him to say that he thinks what Patrick said was naive. I disagree, but it wasn't rude or anything IMO.

But anyway, I also think that the mods have a weird attitude towards the more interesting off-topic discussions. Most of them tend to regard them with some mixture of exasperation and dislike, which I really don't understand. They're so fun! Especially the religion threads that used to pop up every two seconds. Since mods seem to be looking at this thread, can I ask: why do you guys seem to hate giant political / religious threads? Maybe you guys think that they tend to turn into flame wars, but in my (admittedly limited) experience with SS this hasn't been the case.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 26, 2011)

maggot said:


> this i agree with patrick. although the internet is a much scarier place than say a sentence enhancer on a speedsolving forum. dont be so naive lol.



Remember, it would not effect just this forum. Think of this situation: Some underage kid asked his parents if he can compete at a Rubik's Cube competition. The parent, who prior to this point didn't know there were even competitions for this piece of plastic, decides to take a look around the internet to learn more about these competitions. Stumbling around, they find Speedsolving. Had profanity been allowed, it could been seen by this parent. This parent could, in turn, believe that this is how the community is as a whole; unfit for their child.

Bam, lost a potential contributer to the community without the child having to even step foot on the forum and possibly even the internet if the child heard about the competition from another source(e.g. a friend).


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Remember, it would not effect just this forum. Think of this situation: Some underage kid asked his parents if he can compete at a Rubik's Cube competition. The parent, who prior to this point didn't know there were even competitions for this piece of plastic, decides to take a look around the internet to learn more about these competitions. Stumbling around, they find Speedsolving. Had profanity been allowed, it could been seen by this parent. This parent could, in turn, believe that this is how the community is as a whole; unfit for their child.
> 
> Bam, lost a potential contributer to the community without the child having to even step foot on the forum and possibly even the internet if the child heard about the competition from another source(e.g. a friend).


 
I see what you are saying here.

However, I am sure that that child has heard offensive language before. It is everywhere.

Just throwing this out there.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I see what you are saying here.
> 
> However, I am sure that that child has heard offensive language before. It is everywhere.
> 
> Just throwing this out there.



Hehe, people keep forgetting this:



PatrickJameson said:


> It should absolutely be context which determines the offensiveness of something. However a big reason as to why profanity is generally not allowed is because SS strives to be a family friendly environment. Parents who monitor their children's internet usage often do not like profanity being shown to their child, regardless of the context.



i.e. It doesn't matter what we think should happen in a parent's mind. They think what they think.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 26, 2011)

Conspiracy time, this thread was made by them mods to ban people for uprising.

watch out.

ONTOPIC: i wouldn't be as crude, and look at things from both sides of the equation. not ban someone for reporting someones theft.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 26, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> Conspiracy time, this thread was made by them mods to ban people for uprising.


 
THEY'RE ON TO US! ABORT, ABORT!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Remember, it would not effect just this forum. Think of this situation: Some underage kid asked his parents if he can compete at a Rubik's Cube competition. The parent, who prior to this point didn't know there were even competitions for this piece of plastic, decides to take a look around the internet to learn more about these competitions. Stumbling around, they find Speedsolving. Had profanity been allowed, it could been seen by this parent. This parent could, in turn, believe that this is how the community is as a whole; unfit for their child.
> 
> Bam, lost a potential contributer to the community without the child having to even step foot on the forum and possibly even the internet if the child heard about the competition from another source(e.g. a friend).


 
I'm not in favor of removing the filter, but I will point out that it is not our job to compensate for poor parenting.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 26, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I'm not in favor of removing the filter, but I will point out that it is not our job to compensate for poor parenting.


 
Bad parenting is not the child's fault, however.

Edit: But ya, I guess this is just a side effect of keeping the filter on, not necessarily a reason to keep it on.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 26, 2011)

i would ban CubeX in 0.0023 seconds


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> i would ban CubeX in 0.0023 seconds


 
no you wouldn't.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 26, 2011)

and then ban you for arguing with mods


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> and then ban you for arguing with mods


 
Then I'd report you for abusing your powers as a mod
inb4youbanbeforreportingyou
idgaf


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 26, 2011)

well, IMO certain (nameless) moderators here are already abusing powers


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd be pretty strict on flaming and trolling. A lot of people think the forums aren't a very friendly environment. I understand if someone's been here since the start and is tired of the "How do I get faster?" threads but it's not an excuse to be rude. All noobs make noob threads. I made a few I won't pretend like I came her knowledgable. But that's exactly why I came here. To become a more knowledgable and better cuber. Maybe some of us don't remember our time of noobery but it was there and we shouldn't forget that.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> and then ban you for arguing with mods


 
Physically impossible to ban someone in .0023 seconds... computer has to process the ban report...


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 26, 2011)

your exaggeration and sarcasm detector is not sensitive enough.


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> well, IMO certain (nameless) moderators here are already abusing powers


 
Care to elaborate? Got a problem bro? Don't hold back :T
No one ever said you can't have a problem. Express it to the fullest! Just don't be stupid about it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I'd be pretty strict on flaming and trolling. A lot of people think the forums aren't a very friendly environment. I understand if someone's been here since the start and is tired of the "How do I get faster?" threads but it's not an excuse to be rude. All noobs make noob threads. I made a few I won't pretend like I came her knowledgable. But that's exactly why I came here. To become a more knowledgable and better cuber. Maybe some of us don't remember our time of noobery but it was there and we shouldn't forget that.


 I remember my time, It involved me using the search function, google, youtube, PM's, and practice.
I changed methods overnight, didn't ask how to get faster, just practiced, and learned.

Basic search top few are off topic, then there are a ton of useful things in there. I think the threads on how to get faster wouldn't be that bad if they had a video to point out specific areas that need work on. usually it goes along the lines of
"Practice" "Lookahead" "Learn CFOP" *shudders*
or something along those lines, in nearly every one of the "how do I get faster?" threads



crashdummy001 said:


> your exaggeration and sarcasm detector is not sensitive enough.



I never came with an internet sarcasm detector.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I never came with an internet sarcasm detector.


 
Here's a cheap one xD


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> Here's a cheap one xD


 
No money to waste on such a thing. (Not to mention you can't purchase it)
What would shipping me to france do? They have internet there right?


----------



## bluedasher (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd put some sort of a filter on threads made by new members, and if the thread had words like, "how", "faster", and so on, it would be subject to review by a moderator before actually being posted to the forum. Granted this may be easier said than done, but it would be at least one way we could see a decrease in threads like, "How do I get faster at the Fridrich method?", or "F2L help please!".


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I remember my time, It involved me using the search function, google, youtube, PM's, and practice.


 
I did the same things. Even now I think YouTube is underrated as a learning aid. See we can all go watch a video tutorial on big cube centers but searching algorithms can bring up very good ones that aren't on the wiki AND they come with a video showing fingertricks. How could it be any better? 

What I'm trying to say is we shouldn't jump right at them like dogs to meat. Give them a chance to crawl before they walk instead of expecting them to hit the ground running.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I did the same things. Even now I think YouTube is underrated as a learning aid. See we can all go watch a video tutorial on big cube centers but searching algorithms can bring up very good ones that aren't on the wiki AND they come with a video showing fingertricks. How could it be any better?
> 
> What I'm trying to say is we shouldn't jump right at them like dogs to meat. Give them a chance to crawl before they walk instead of expecting them to hit the ground running.


 
But the newer cubers want us to hand feed them. when they can search for some grubs themselves (interesting analogy I guess)


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree with you there. Maybe after the register an account instead of being redirected to the homepage they could get redirected straight to the site rules.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 26, 2011)

Destroy all humans.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 26, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> THEY'RE ON TO US! ABORT, ABORT!


 
not that we would uprise.....o_o...no not at all.

EVERYONE GET YOUR TUSHIES OUT OF HERE!! SHE'S GUNNA BLOW!!!


----------



## maggot (Mar 26, 2011)

Edward said:


> Why you call him out like that? You totally insulted him, not only about his thread, but also said that he doesn't know what a good puzzle is. That was oddly rude and a bit mean bro. And you also called Patrick naive. wtf? He knows what he's talking about.
> 
> I also disagree with your post though.



naive- having or showing a lack of experience, judgment, or information; credulous. 

credulous- disposed to believe to readily; gullible. 

i dont see how that was offensive to patrick. i simply pointed out that he left out the rest of the internet in his argument. i am also in AGREEMENT with him on the filter. 

also, i apologize for the comment about phoneixdeath. but at the same time, i dont think it is right to discredit vcubes so blatantly as he does at EVERY opportunity. besides, he was just an example, one that stood out. i believe talk about KO is fine in an objective way, but other than that. . . 

also, the reason for the bump. I just seen a person bump a 3 month old thread about tiles vs stickers. not only are there 200 threads about tiles and stickers, as well as youtube videos, and information on cubesmith (they'll even send you a free sample from scrap!). this is why i feel that thread creation should be monitered and discussion on certain threads should be locked (more so than what we have now).


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Remember, it would not effect just this forum. Think of this situation: Some underage kid asked his parents if he can compete at a Rubik's Cube competition. The parent, who prior to this point didn't know there were even competitions for this piece of plastic, decides to take a look around the internet to learn more about these competitions. Stumbling around, they find Speedsolving. Had profanity been allowed, it could been seen by this parent. This parent could, in turn, believe that this is how the community is as a whole; unfit for their child.


Yes, this is a possibility. I'm sure there are still parents out there who think it's a serious problem that some teenagers and adults use curse words, and that those words shouldn't be allowed anywhere near small children.

On the other hand, I can also imagine parents who would stop their kids from going to a cubing competition because they don't like our community for some other reason. Maybe we're too secular, or too old on average, or too anonymous, or too elitist, or too rude. I don't think there are enough curse-phobic parents to justify adding a wordfilter, in a community where 99+% of people are at least in middle school, and thus have heard curses in real life already.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would delete all the 1 anser question threads


----------



## Edward (Mar 27, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I would delete all the 1 anser question threads


 
W-why's that? It's done only positive since it's creation :T


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 27, 2011)

Edward said:


> W-why's that? It's done only positive since it's creation :T


 
No he's tallking about all of the threads that could have been in the OAQT


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 27, 2011)

qqwref said:


> and thus have heard curses in real life already.


 
That doesn't mean the parents want to put their kids in that environment though. I know plenty of parents currently, and when I was younger (that age) that wouldn't let their kids (or myself) go to an event where the impression was that there would be a good deal of cursing present. Granted, most of these families were heavy on the religious side.

I too am peeved at the fact people thing of the word itself as offensive, instead of its context. Not only that, but people are completely fine with using their accepted synonyms as if it isn't to mean the same thing "freaking" for instance) as if the context and meaning aren't the same.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> That doesn't mean the parents want to put their kids in that environment though. I know plenty of parents currently, and when I was younger (that age) that wouldn't let their kids (or myself) go to an event where the impression was that there would be a good deal of cursing present. Granted, most of these families were heavy on the religious side.


Well, considering how often we see posts with **** (etc) here, even with a wordfilter, only a completely unreasonable person would think there would be "a good deal of cursing present" in cubing. In fact, if a parent did even the most basic research, I bet they'd find cubing to have less cursing than other activities with people the same age.

And again, parents can be as unreasonable as they want, for good reasons or bad. Pleasing them all is impossible, so I think we should just worry about looking good to reasonable onlookers, which we certainly would if we removed the wordfilter and kept our team of moderators.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 27, 2011)

qqwref said:


> And again, parents can be as unreasonable as they want, for good reasons or bad. Pleasing them all is impossible, so I think we should just worry about looking good to reasonable onlookers, which we certainly would if we removed the wordfilter and kept our team of moderators.


 
Very well said


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 27, 2011)

@cursing: I would hope people on this forum would be familiar enough with the English language to express themselves without using curse words when necessary.

I think newcomers should be more encouraged to lurk before becoming heavily involved in the community.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 27, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> @cursing: I would hope people on this forum would be familiar enough with the English language to express themselves without using curse words when necessary.
> 
> I think newcomers should be more encouraged to lurk before becoming heavily involved in the community.


 
Sometimes words cannot describe things the same way "Curse" words can.


----------



## pjk (Mar 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> "profanity rule"


I don't see why you can't express yourself with cursing. The reason why it was implemented in the first place was because people were abusing (overusing) curse words. Can't you express yourself without cursing? Personally, I don't mind, but I respect the people who do, hence why it is in place. If kids can't control their language themselves, we have to implement the filter so it is controlled somewhat automatically. The rules state don't do it, yet people still do it. 



Kirjava said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > However, what about sponsors who donate to speedsolving.com? It costs money to run this site, and even if the quality of discussion is improved by allowing people to discuss knock-offs, this will mean that members would need to donate more money to offset any lost income from advertisements and sponsors who do not wish to advertise their products on a site that promotes (or does not dissuade) knock-off producers. If you would be willing to host a quarterly or semi-annual fund-drive to help offset any lost income, then I imagine the admins would be more receptive to your idea.
> ...


If I remember correctly, this rule is in place simply because Verdes asked, and after discussing with the mod team we agreed is was a good idea. Vcubes does not advertise on speedsolving and the rule is in place simply out of respect for Vcubes. Yeah, we could easily promote knockoffs and hurt Vcubes quite a lot, but we choose not to. If any mods no longer like the idea, let me know.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2011)

pjk said:


> Can't you express yourself without cursing? Personally, I don't mind, but I respect the people who do, hence why it is in place. If kids can't control their language themselves, we have to implement the filter so it is controlled somewhat automatically. The rules state don't do it, yet people still do it.


Well, cursing nowadays isn't "I am saying something awful! ha ha!" but more of a way of expressing yourself and emphasizing certain things. For a lot of people, it's not that they can't control their language, but that they don't want to, because allowing those words allows more freedom/depth of expression. Yes, there are people who overuse it, and yes they will be caught. But for the rest of us they have as many legitimate uses as they do immature ones.

More importantly: the wordfilter doesn't really control the profanity at all. When you read a post saying "this cube is ****, don't buy it", you don't think "I wish I could understand that word, but I can't, because it has been replaced by little stars". You think "oh, that means [the curse word it should be]" and you read it as such. So it really does the same thing the real curse would (that is, putting the word into my head), with the side effect of being really confusing sometimes, which isn't really a good thing. Perhaps we could remove the filter, but also automatically flag any posts with more than one curse word, or certain strings ("**** you"), just to make sure anything really bad gets caught.



pjk said:


> Yeah, we could easily promote knockoffs and hurt Vcubes quite a lot, but we choose not to.


First: Would we? I mean, this isn't a Chinese merchant's forum; we don't have people blatantly promoting knockoffs with no regard for V-cubes. What we do have is discussions about which is better and about the morality of the situation. I think it helps the community to have those discussions, and to be able to talk about the issues somewhere. We can try to dissuade people from buying the KOs (and we do, since most veteran members do have some respect for V-cubes), but trying to act like KOs don't exist at all would be silly.

Second: Although the "no knockoffs" rule doesn't say it only applies to V-cubes, that's really the case. Nobody is really worried about cubes that infringe the designs of anyone else. If we're going to keep that rule, at least point out how it's used in practice.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 27, 2011)

qq summed up my thoughts already.

I'd also remove the image size limit, or at least increase it, or remove the ugly banner above a resized image.

I'm not totally malicious


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I'd also remove the image size limit, or at least increase it, or remove the ugly banner above a resized image.


Oh yeah, this is a good point. I really don't like the current resized-image script. Can we replace it with something like on Wikipedia, where you see a thumbnail and can then click on it to go to the full-sized image by itself?


----------



## theace (Mar 27, 2011)

Implement a system where people are made aware of existing threads before they post something silly like "is tha dayna goohung a goud cube?"

For example:
New Guy: Hmm. What should I get? *starts writing a one liner thread with a title like "what's the best 3x3?"*
*clicks on Post thread*

Now, the forum displays a page that goes like:

Is your thread about which cube you should buy? If yes, please ask HERE.
Is it about which method is the best? If so, please ask HERE.

You get the idea right? You could have this feature getting disabled once you reach a post count sufficient enough to ensure you've lurked enough.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 27, 2011)

theace said:


> You could have this feature getting disabled once you reach a post count sufficient enough to ensure you've lurked enough.


 
yes, we should always assume that people with low post counts are noobs. I'm half expecting to get banned for simply having a low number of posts, with the reason for banning being "to reduce the probability of stupid threads being created"


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 27, 2011)

i would act like a regular member.
and maybe ban one or two members for no reason. jk


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 27, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> I'm half expecting to get banned for simply having a low number of posts,


 
No, you should expect to be banned for acting stupid.

The idea is that most people who come are new ("newbs") and may or may not need to be taught how things work at this forum before being left completely alone with their posting abilities. Teaching everyone makes sure everyone will know, even if it's just a review of something they already knew before.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 27, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> yes, we should always assume that people with low post counts are noobs. I'm half expecting to get banned for simply having a low number of posts, with the reason for banning being "to reduce the probability of stupid threads being created"


 
Are you kidding me? The mods don't automatically assume that since a person has a low post count, they must be a noob. Why do you (and others) constantly assume that this is the reason? Do you see someone like QQ or Kirjava making stupid threads and asking questions that have been answered again and again? Do you honestly think they do it, but get away with it because of a high post count. No, they are experienced and have a good understanding of the forum. That is also the same reason that someone who asks these questions and makes these threads tend to have a lower post count, since they have less experience with the forum.

And why do you assume you'll get banned? As long as you do nothing wrong, you won't be banned or even receive an infraction.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2011)

Just as an example, I don't even think that Macky has 100 posts.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 27, 2011)

why limit the extra info to just new people

Just add a couple of links to the new topic page with frequently asked questions
"Before you create a new thread, it could have been answered before:
what cube should I get thread
how to get faster thread
etc.
Also, Check out the One Answer Question Thread"

something like that

I don't think many people would mind


----------



## Owen (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd set the text under my name to "Oat", Unlock the "I just suddenly realised that..." thread, and then just moderate.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> yes, we should always assume that people with low post counts are noobs. I'm half expecting to get banned for simply having a low number of posts, with the reason for banning being "to reduce the probability of stupid threads being created"


 
@Chapuunka and theanonymouscuber: I think this sentence is a sarcastic reply to the post above his


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 28, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> @Chapuunka and theanonymouscuber: I think this sentence is a sarcastic reply to the post above his


 
That may be true, but I doubt it due to this post by him:




crashdummy001 said:


> this forum is a clique. if you have 100+ posts, you're immune to everything. You can post garbage, spam, be a postwhore, insult others, be inappropriate, break rules, and do whatever you please...


----------



## theace (Mar 28, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> why limit the extra info to just new people
> 
> Just add a couple of links to the new topic page with frequently asked questions
> "Before you create a new thread, it could have been answered before:
> ...


 
agree


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Well, cursing nowadays isn't "I am saying something awful! ha ha!" but more of a way of expressing yourself and emphasizing certain things. For a lot of people, it's not that they can't control their language, but that they don't want to, because allowing those words allows more freedom/depth of expression. Yes, there are people who overuse it, and yes they will be caught. But for the rest of us they have as many legitimate uses as they do immature ones.


If everyone could use the words (even though they aren't necessary at all) the way you described, it would be great. The fact of the matter is most abuse it, unfortunately causing it to be limited for everyone, and not just the ones who abuse them. Even without cursing, you can freely express yourself quite well. As I said before, I don't see why you can't express yourself with cursing. To respect the people who don't want to see it, we have the rules in place and have the filter in place. Without enforcing it, the quality of posts would be much lower and many kids may begin cursing because they see everyone else doing it. We avoid that here.



qqwref said:


> More importantly: the wordfilter doesn't really control the profanity at all. When you read a post saying "this cube is ****, don't buy it", you don't think "I wish I could understand that word, but I can't, because it has been replaced by little stars". You think "oh, that means [the curse word it should be]" and you read it as such. So it really does the same thing the real curse would (that is, putting the word into my head), with the side effect of being really confusing sometimes, which isn't really a good thing. Perhaps we could remove the filter, but also automatically flag any posts with more than one curse word, or certain strings ("**** you"), just to make sure anything really bad gets caught.


That is why you shouldn't use the curse word in the first place, because you know it is filtered and against the rules (and may make the sentence confusing). The issue you're referring to is related to people not following the rules, not to the core issue itself that I described above.



qqwref said:


> First: Would we? I mean, this isn't a Chinese merchant's forum; we don't have people blatantly promoting knockoffs with no regard for V-cubes. What we do have is discussions about which is better and about the morality of the situation. I think it helps the community to have those discussions, and to be able to talk about the issues somewhere. We can try to dissuade people from buying the KOs (and we do, since most veteran members do have some respect for V-cubes), but trying to act like KOs don't exist at all would be silly.
> 
> Second: Although the "no knockoffs" rule doesn't say it only applies to V-cubes, that's really the case. Nobody is really worried about cubes that infringe the designs of anyone else. If we're going to keep that rule, at least point out how it's used in practice.


Indeed, I think if we allowed the promotion of knockoffs, they would outsell Vcubes easily. If most people wish to discuss these, that rule could potentially be removed. It isn't our goal to limit discussion with these rules, but more so regulate them. The only reason most knockoffs exist is because they stole the design from Vcubes. Do you guys want to see more cool quality products come out, such as a 8x8 or 9x9? Then why not show respect to Vcubes and not promote knockoffs. Anytime someone discusses one, they will likely link to it. You'd be shocked how many sales are sent through just average posts where people link to a product/puzzle. If knockoff Vcubes were discussed regularly on here, there is no doubt that it would increase sales to knockoff companies and eventually hurt Vcubes.

In regards to modifying the rule, you're right, it should be directed toward Vcubes, since that is currently the biggest issue. Knockoff Rubik's cubes don't affect Rubik's too much; they already made their money. Vcubes is still growing and not stabilized (at least I assume), so promoting knockoff Vcubes has a deeper effect.


----------



## maggot (Mar 29, 2011)

as far as vcube KO discussion, objective discussion should be allowed. im having a difficult time trying to convey what i mean, but i will try. 

So, a lot of newcomers do not want to pump a lot of funds into cubing. the KO is an alternative to that. Since we do not discuss KO at all, people go off information they find on youtube or on cubingstore forums. A lot of this information is made by cubers who have very little cubing knowledge/are slow, they dont own a vcube, and typically they have no reputation. Therefore, a sale is made. They think because its vcube design but at a lot less cost, it is a deal. Well, as we all pretty much know, they're paperweights. I think if we had objective discussion of KO on the forum, people with reputation, people that own vcubes, people who arent slow would openly support vcubes. A lot of these KO puzzles are of such poor quality. If they start making puzzles of high quality, I would be concerned about regulating discussion on KO. But they suck. . so, whats the problem? 

I dont even think you'd have to regulate discussion too much. People can have their own opinions, however its the opinion of the knowledgeable that I would typically follow.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 29, 2011)

It's worth noting that my ideas were not presented as suggestions for the current administration, because I feel like they were taken as such.

They were changes I'd make. I would not be catering to children.

With the direction the site currently is in, I understand why these rules would not fit. This is why I initially said that the Admins would not agree. I wasn't being defeatist Chris, I was being realistic.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 29, 2011)

pjk said:


> Indeed, I think if we allowed the promotion of knockoffs, they would outsell Vcubes easily.


I disagree with this. V-Cube has a good reputation because of high quality (especially after wearing in and modding) and good customer service. I think it's better to tell people this, than to have them make their own uninformed decisions - which will probably result in buying the cheaper cube (that is, the KO) because many young people are short on money. Since Google exists, I think it is no problem for anyone to search for the cubes online, so it is a safe assumption that anyone who really wants to buy a 7x7x7 (for instance) will know about the knockoffs.



pjk said:


> The only reason most knockoffs exist is because they stole the design from Vcubes. Do you guys want to see more cool quality products come out, such as a 8x8 or 9x9?


Actually, I think the KO manufacturers have a much easier time mass-producing new puzzles. Notice that knockoff 9x9 and 11x11 cubes are already being sold. (I actually own an 11x11 knockoff, but it doesn't change the number of V-11s I plan to buy: exactly one.) I don't expect the V-Cube company to produce bigger cubes in the near future, but that's okay, because I support them for different reasons.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ban annoying people.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2011)

pjk said:


> Indeed, I think if we allowed the promotion of knockoffs, they would outsell Vcubes easily.


 
I also disagree with this, though for different reasons than qq. V-Cubes doesn't see speedcubers as it's main market for the future, they are instead targeting the general population (hence the release of the V-2 before 8+). This is why V-Cubes North America is just a branch that wholesales to retailers, rather than making individual shipments. Paraphrasing Dan, KV said that he never intended for the v-cubes website to be the place where people primarily bought cubes, he wanted to sell them in stores. If he want's to become the next Rubik's I say more power to him, and wish him the best with that. But V-Cubes is not really acting with the best interests of speedcubers at heart, no matter what facade they put up. I'm not saying we should act maliciously against V-Cubes. I'm saying that as we have no obligation to them, we should do what is in our best interest, which is to free the information about KOs. Considering we are no longer the target market for V-Cubes, a portion of us purchasing KOs is not really going to hurt.


----------

